# space wolves 2000



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

so this is the list ive been working on instead of doing well on my exams
C&C appreciated

Wolf Lord-265
Frost axe, Storm shield, Runic armour, Wolf tooth necklace, two wolves, thunderwolf mount and saga of majesty

Wolf Lord-233
same load out except he has a power fist and saga of the beast slayer

Rune priest-100
living lightning and storm caller

9 grey hunters- 235
melta, power fist, wolf standard, mark of the wulfen

rhino- 
extra storm bloter

8 grey hunters-220
same as above

rhino-45 

5 grey hunters
melta, mark of the wulfen, wolf standard

razorback
assault cannon

5 Wolf guard-214
3 Power armour with power fist storm bolter
1 power armor with 
1 terminator with cyclone missle launcher

5 Long fangs-230
1 lascannon, 4 missles

razorback
assault cannons

5 long fangs-230
^

razorback 
^

so the strategy is pretty basic
PF wolf guard fill out the hunter squads
the other two to the long fangs
rune priest for psychic defense
thunderwolves to murder stuff

does this sound good to anyone else?


----------

